# Black Dragon HMPK x Crowntail Female



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, my spawning tank is set up. I am using the shallow tub method used by Victoria from bettysplendens.com. The female is floating in a cup, and the male is circling around the cup flaring, and dancing. The female is light bodied so I can't see vertical breeding stripes. I am going for a crowntail plakat line. Should take 4 gens to get a crowntail PK, and 6 to get a good crowntail PK.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck! Shallow spawning is a very good method...I've used it with success, and I have my super reds together now, the pairs are usually more relaxed and don't really harm each other. The downside is they may decide to just be friends.....ya well in a few weeks they spawn


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They may just want a platonic relationship. lol


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, the male has built a big bubblenest under the lid put in! I have never seen him working on it though. Do you think I should release the female now that there is a nest, or wait?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, some nipping, and chasing. No wounds yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what they look like


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

9 month old thread.


----------

